# Tissot PRC 200 - 1/10 second counter problem



## alphabetic

Hi all,

I'm a proud owner of a Tissot PRC 200 (steel bracelet, blue dial); this being my first Swiss watch I've purchased. I acquired it a week ago - after perusing over and playing with the chronograph functions, the 1/10 second counter no longer resets into position. Despite resetting the watch, it still refuses to fix into place. Functionally, it doesn't particularly bother me, but aesthetically it would be nice to have it fixed since this is the first reputable (Swiss made) watch I've acquired for my possession. 

While I don't particularly like the idea of having it opened and "tampered" with so soon after purchasing it, I guess my only option is to send it back (I purchased it in mainland Australia from Melbourne - I'm from Tasmania) to my AD, and have them or a Tissot service centre deal with the problem? I have 24 months left on the warrantly, so perhaps I could wait and potentially get it reset if, say, my battery dies within this time (killing two birds with one stone, so to speak).

Anyway, I appreciate your replies and I look forward to posting here regularly in the future. This is merely an introduction, if anything. 

Cheers,

JR ;-)


----------



## alphabetic

Pic attached. Apologies for the terrible quality.


----------



## leewmeister

You can zero each of the hands on the chronograph dials individually. Here's how:

1) Make sure the chronograph is stopped.

2) Reset the chronograph with the pusher at 4 o'clock. If any of the hands aren't at their "zero" position they'll need to be adjusted.

3) Pull out the winding crown to the first position (date setting position).

4) Push the plunger at the 2 o'clock position. This will advance one of the chrono hands a step at a time. Stop it when the hand is at zero.

5) Push the plunger at the 4 o'clock position. This will adjust another of the chrono dials.

6) Pull the crown out to the second position (time setting position) and use the 2 or 4 o'clock plunger to adjust the final chrono dial.

One of the 4 possible crown/plunger combinations doesn't adjust anything. I don't have a chrono with me at the moment so I'm not sure which crown/plunger combination is the non-functional one. Anyhow, I hope this helps.


----------



## John Rochowicz

Thanks a lot for that info, Lee. :-!

I know I wasn't the person who asked the question, but I had the same thing happen on one of my Tissot quartz chronos. I wasn't aware you could realign the hands manually yourself using the crown/pusher combos. Good to know.


----------



## image

leewmeister said:


> You can zero each of the hands on the chronograph dials individually. Here's how:
> 
> 1) Make sure the chronograph is stopped.
> 
> 2) Reset the chronograph with the pusher at 4 o'clock. If any of the hands aren't at their "zero" position they'll need to be adjusted.
> 
> 3) Pull out the winding crown to the first position (date setting position).
> 
> 4) Push the plunger at the 2 o'clock position. This will advance one of the chrono hands a step at a time. Stop it when the hand is at zero.
> 
> 5) Push the plunger at the 4 o'clock position. This will adjust another of the chrono dials.
> 
> 6) Pull the crown out to the second position (time setting position) and use the 2 or 4 o'clock plunger to adjust the final chrono dial.
> 
> One of the 4 possible crown/plunger combinations doesn't adjust anything. I don't have a chrono with me at the moment so I'm not sure which crown/plunger combination is the non-functional one. Anyhow, I hope this helps.


Does this only apply to quartz watches? In other words, can the same procedures be done on an automatic? I didn't know about this either. Thanks for the info.


----------



## leewmeister

I've only done it with quartz chronos, so I don't know if autos can be adjusted in the same manner.


----------



## Gozoid

Thanks for the fix. I had been tolerating my minutes dial being slightly off. But when the large second hand became off I was concerned. Both dials are centered on zero now after using your remedy.


----------



## Canucker

image said:


> Does this only apply to quartz watches? In other words, can the same procedures be done on an automatic? I didn't know about this either. Thanks for the info.


I don't believe this works on my PRC 200 auto chrono, though if someone has some suggestions, let us know. My minutes / hours hands are _just_ slightly to the left of the top marker, so I'll probably have to tolerate until a service a few years from now...

Cheers,
Bryan


----------



## seanpiper

Canucker said:


> I don't believe this works on my PRC 200 auto chrono, though if someone has some suggestions, let us know. My minutes / hours hands are _just_ slightly to the left of the top marker, so I'll probably have to tolerate until a service a few years from now...
> 
> Cheers,
> Bryan


In my experience this sync fix only works with quartz. Certainly any G10 variation straightens out this way.

Sean


----------



## sagara0510

hey thanks for this!

i had a problem with my minutes subdial not aligning on '30' but this tutorial helped a treat!


----------



## HELLAcalvin

leewmeister said:


> You can zero each of the hands on the chronograph dials individually. Here's how:
> 
> 1) Make sure the chronograph is stopped.
> 
> 2) Reset the chronograph with the pusher at 4 o'clock. If any of the hands aren't at their "zero" position they'll need to be adjusted.
> 
> 3) Pull out the winding crown to the first position (date setting position).
> 
> 4) Push the plunger at the 2 o'clock position. This will advance one of the chrono hands a step at a time. Stop it when the hand is at zero.
> 
> 5) Push the plunger at the 4 o'clock position. This will adjust another of the chrono dials.
> 
> 6) Pull the crown out to the second position (time setting position) and use the 2 or 4 o'clock plunger to adjust the final chrono dial.
> 
> One of the 4 possible crown/plunger combinations doesn't adjust anything. I don't have a chrono with me at the moment so I'm not sure which crown/plunger combination is the non-functional one. Anyhow, I hope this helps.


I was in the exact same position as the OP. Just bought my first "quality" watch a few days ago and noticed today that the 1/10 hand was not "zero'd." I was quite frustrated at first, but I am glad that I searched the forums. Thanks!


----------



## Enoran

HELLAcalvin said:


> I was in the exact same position as the OP. Just bought my first "quality" watch a few days ago and noticed today that the 1/10 hand was not "zero'd." I was quite frustrated at first, but I am glad that I searched the forums. Thanks!


Yeah, we are all able to seek help on technical issues, identifications on Vintages, discontinued models, models waiting in the pipeline etc ...
b-) Great forum, cheers :-!


----------



## guitarboyled

I just realised that the big second hand on the main dial is actually the 60 second counter of the chronograph

The small dial on the bottom is the standard seconds hand.


----------



## watching the clock

Thanks very Leewmeister! That worked on my TISSOT prc 200. You are indeed the Meister!

now I can go off and buy the white dial PRC 200 with leather stap as well. See attched pics of my pride and joy!
regards,

Watching the clock.


----------



## tommy_boy

Thank you! I got an older V8 from my Dad and it was messed up. The subdial misalignment thing drove me nuts. It's good now!


----------



## BlueBlackberry

Re-birthing this thread, I had to adjust my chrono today. When the watch is reset, all dials should be straight vertical on the watch right?


----------



## leewmeister

BlueBlackberry said:


> Re-birthing this thread, I had to adjust my chrono today. When the watch is reset, all dials should be straight vertical on the watch right?


Absolutely correct.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins II

I really want to thank the folks who contributed the fix for the misaligned hands. I have a blue PRC 200 that i love but it got misaligned, likely by me, and it was frustrating me enough that i had greatly reduced my wearing of the watch. I found this fix, it worked perfectly and now it is back on my wrist a whole lot more.

Thanks again.


----------



## adoboman

leewmeister said:


> You can zero each of the hands on the chronograph dials individually. Here's how:
> 
> 1) Make sure the chronograph is stopped.
> 
> 2) Reset the chronograph with the pusher at 4 o'clock. If any of the hands aren't at their "zero" position they'll need to be adjusted.
> 
> 3) Pull out the winding crown to the first position (date setting position).
> 
> 4) Push the plunger at the 2 o'clock position. This will advance one of the chrono hands a step at a time. Stop it when the hand is at zero.
> 
> 5) Push the plunger at the 4 o'clock position. This will adjust another of the chrono dials.
> 
> 6) Pull the crown out to the second position (time setting position) and use the 2 or 4 o'clock plunger to adjust the final chrono dial.
> 
> One of the 4 possible crown/plunger combinations doesn't adjust anything. I don't have a chrono with me at the moment so I'm not sure which crown/plunger combination is the non-functional one. Anyhow, I hope this helps.


Thank you for this. It's been annoying me for awhile on my prc200 to the point that I haven't worn it in awhile.


----------



## Mattjc

leewmeister said:


> You can zero each of the hands on the chronograph dials individually. Here's how:
> 
> 1) Make sure the chronograph is stopped.
> 
> 2) Reset the chronograph with the pusher at 4 o'clock. If any of the hands aren't at their "zero" position they'll need to be adjusted.
> 
> 3) Pull out the winding crown to the first position (date setting position).
> 
> 4) Push the plunger at the 2 o'clock position. This will advance one of the chrono hands a step at a time. Stop it when the hand is at zero.
> 
> 5) Push the plunger at the 4 o'clock position. This will adjust another of the chrono dials.
> 
> 6) Pull the crown out to the second position (time setting position) and use the 2 or 4 o'clock plunger to adjust the final chrono dial.
> 
> One of the 4 possible crown/plunger combinations doesn't adjust anything. I don't have a chrono with me at the moment so I'm not sure which crown/plunger combination is the non-functional one. Anyhow, I hope this helps.


Hi there, thank for you for this information. I bought my Tissot Chronograph over a year ago and always thought there was something wrong with it, I never managed to get back to the shop to ask. 
I've just found this post and the information you have provided has fixed everything. Thank you very much.


----------



## Deli

Guys, this "hand resetting" thing is well explained in the owner's manual, and on the website...


----------



## makaros

Hi all,

I have recently bought the Tissot Tradition Chronograph (tissot-tradition-chronograph).

I do not have any problem with the alignment of the timers but I want to ask something concerning the normal function of the 1/10 counter.

When I press the upper (A) button to start the Chronograph, the 1/10 counter starts moving continuously all the way around. 
When I press A again to stop, it point to a number (1/10 range).

My question is: Is this continuous move of the 1/10 counter normal? in some videos, when A is pressed, the 1/10 counter does not move until A is pressed again.


----------



## Johnink411

Thank you Lee - this worked and the issue is fixed!


----------



## njw1918

Hi there my son gave me his prc200 to fix i have tried this and did not work the big second hand has stopped moving and the crono hands are not moving pushing the plungers dont seem to be doing anything as the g10 movement in these is mainly all plastic is it just a case of a movement replacement seeing how they are only £30 any help would be great thanks


----------



## aymanmerfan

Thanks a lot!
It is very helpful


----------

